# Looking for a Kubota Front Loader Decal



## Tom D. (Nov 19, 2019)

I'm fixing up my 1982 L245DT, and I'd like to replace the decals on the loader arms after I paint them. Unfortunately, I haven't been able to find a source for this particular decal, probably because it's individual letters rather than a single sticker.

So, I'm wondering if I just have to go a printer that specializes in custom vinyl stick-ons, or if there's a place folks know that might have a decal like this.
Thanks!
Tom


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

There are a few good decal makers out there. Make sure you take some hi-res photos and measurements before you trash the decal.... if it ain't too late!


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Another option would be to work your photo and print it, cut it out and paint it on your tractor.


----------



## Tom D. (Nov 19, 2019)

pogobill said:


> Another option would be to work your photo and print it, cut it out and paint it on your tractor.


Hmm, That's an interesting approach!


----------

